# cloudy water



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

I have had 3 red bellies for about a week, and they are doin just fine. My water has become cloudy in the last couple days, and I was told it was from the bacteria building up and that this will go away. They said it was because of new aquarium. Is this true????


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Sounds right to me if you just set up the tank.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, this is the cycling process. I usually don't add the Piranha until after the cycling is done but it has been done. If you don't have a test kit, buy one and keep a close watch on your water quality or you could lose some fish.


----------



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks.....do you really think the fish will die and how long dos the cycling process take


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

thqt all depends but with fish in there its usually quicker than without...a max of about a month at most...but I would say to avoid that cloudyness just do some good frequent water changes ... and let all sediments settledown


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

don't do waterchanges unless you really have to.
it will only result in the tank taking longer to cycle.
if you have an old filter or old grevel then put it in the tank and it will help the process.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to equipment questions.


----------

